# how to find a job



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I need information from you all people who managed to get job in SA,

I would like to know, if you can tell me, how you were able to grab a job there in SA.

I used to work there earlier and since I came back I m not able to come back.

I am having almost 5 year exp in Dataware housing, and though I can see so many requirements in net for same. 
Don’t know if people get job there based on personal contact.

Any help will do

With Kind regards
A


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

You need to be there to get a face-to-face interview.
Why would a manager risk a phone interview with someone he can't see who may have fake references?
You would qualify as an Affirmative Action applicant (being from India), so you shouldn't have a problem getting a job.

However the world is currently in a recession and the U.S is shipping THOUSANDS of jobs to India. So if you already have a job in India, why move?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> You need to be there to get a face-to-face interview.
> Why would a manager risk a phone interview with someone he can't see who may have fake references?
> You would qualify as an Affirmative Action applicant (being from India), so you shouldn't have a problem getting a job.
> 
> However the world is currently in a recession and the U.S is shipping THOUSANDS of jobs to India. So if you already have a job in India, why move?


Hi DannyBoy, 

Thx for reply  your name i have heard in IPL  There was one DannyBoy as commentator.

i have a good job in india. but i always feel like coming back to SA, I love everything abt SA excluding crime ofcourse .

My search is still on, Hope to get something soon 

By The way will you be able educate me more on Affirmative Action applicant please.

Cheers
A


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Affirmative action - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Anu, what about your previous employer? they would know you and the quality of your work?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Anu, what about your previous employer? they would know you and the quality of your work?


Yeah they were very keen to absorb me, I almost got job there, then they came to know that they have to Run Ad in news paper , in order to provide me for VISA application.

They took so Long In coming back On that.
And After sometime, That manager herself Left company.

now i inquired abt status, But they dont have budget For more resources.
Though they are short Of resources. 

All my bad luck, i guess....

i enjoyed working At that place, had nice smiling people All around me.


----------

